# valvulas electronicas proporcionales



## kmilo97 (May 5, 2007)

hola amigos si alguien en este foro sabe sobre electrovalvulas me puede ayudar a un proyecto que debo desarrollar, se trata de una electrovalvula que sea proporcional , lo que se debe hacer con la electrovalvula es controlar el paso de agua que va hacia un recipiente entonces si este esta bacio debe dejarse pasar el agua pero a medida que este recipiente se va llenando el flujo de agua deve disminuir hasta que ya no pase mas agua al recipiente.

cabe aclarar que debo crear la electrovalvula y NO puedo usar motores paso a paso.

les agradesco la ayuda


----------



## thors (May 7, 2007)

en el marcado hay para esta funcion ELECTROPOSICIONADORES 
por lo general se monta a la valvaula a controlar , puedo comentar deacuerdo a lo que me ha tocado ver que un modelo usa una valvula de espejo la cual tiene un rango de trabajo de 90° grados y el electroposicionador ya viene para este rango de trabajo 90°
y en conjunto con unos engranes y un motor DC con la suficiente fuerza es todo el accionamiento ,,para el control este modelo usa un potenciometro asociado  mediante otro engrane al eje para saber la posicion  de la valvula y un micro es toda la logica que trabaja  con 0 a 10 vdc o 4 a 20 mA  

hay otra aplicacion  tambien con una valvula de espejo y un actuador neumatico que puede ser contralado con un tranductor p/I

suerte


----------



## kmilo97 (May 7, 2007)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta pero si tienes un tipo de circuito que me pueda guiar te lo agradeceria


----------



## thors (May 8, 2007)

¡¡¡¡¡  dime que materiales tienes y lo que tienes pensado y vemos lo que se puede fabricar ...  lo del circuito puede ser desde un simple contador de vueltas o finales 
de carrera o encoders etc


----------



## pajicsu (May 16, 2007)

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y espero me sea util....necesito realizar un proyecto con microcontroladores y una de las funciones del proyecto es permitir el paso de un tanke a un vaso a traves de una valvula selenoide la cual no se manipular. Si alguien sabe del tema le agradeceria la ayuda.


----------



## thors (May 17, 2007)

entrega mas detalles pajicsu


----------



## kmilo97 (May 17, 2007)

thors la idea es usar un motor (que no sea paso a paso) con el cual se pueda contolar el paso de agua, lo que habia pensado era implementar un circuito el cual le habisara a la electrovalvula     ( hecha por medio de motor) el nivel de agua en el tanque para que asi esta permitiera el paso de  la misma dependiendo de la cantidad requerida.

tambien habia pensado en un sistema de riego que se activara a siertas horas y alli implementar la electrovalvula y el control de la misma con el motor..

no se cual sea mas viable, agradesco tu ayuda, y no te procupes por los materiales ayudame con el circuito y la forma de implementacion..

gracias de nuevo


----------



## pajicsu (May 19, 2007)

gracias thors...ok el proyecto trata sobre un elevador el cual lleva un vaso que al llegar a la parte de arriba tiene que ser llenado de agua. Ahora el llenado del vaso se hace posible activando la valvula selenoide la cual se encuentra en la parte de abajo de un tanque. espero sea suficiente para ver en q me ayudas.

Ah el proyecto es a escala es decir es algo no muy grande.


----------

